# 2WD e kit



## stuee147 (4 Sep 2015)

Hi all 
If been using an ekit on my trike for about 10 months now and don't think ill ever stop now.

I have seen a video on YouTube with a 2WD ekit basically a hub motor on the front and rear and I can see some great advantages to this but how does it work is it as simple as getting 2 speed controllers and splitting the throttle/pas sensor wires into the 2 speed controllers and then run as normal ? 
Or is there something more ?

Stuee


----------



## raleighnut (12 Sep 2015)

Ideally you'd run one on crank sensor assist and one on throttle but you would need 2 speed controllers (and probably 2 batteries) to get the wiring independent well you would on my set-up as the motor is a brushless 3 phase 'Hall effect' job. Plus one cut-out on the brake levers would need to be connected to each motor.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Sep 2015)

How does it stand up legally?

The regs say 250w maximum power for a trike and regulated at 15 mph

Is the power applied cumulative ( I.e. two 250w motors on the same machine counts as 500w and therefore illegal) or averaged ((250+250) /2 = 250)and therefore still legal?


----------



## stuee147 (13 Sep 2015)

im not sure how it would stand for road use the one iv seen on youtube was a standard MTB with front and rear hub motors i could also see two speed controllers and a large battery pack, it may of had 2 sets of battery's inside. when the throttle was used it powered both the front and rear wheels and the PAS worked both wheels aswell. the bike on the video was an american company that were using 5000 watt hub motors for both the front and back and they had dubbed it as a great offroader as it was all wheel driven.
i just liked the idea of a trike with the two front wheels with hub motors i would Imagen it would be quite good and so just wondered how it could be done. i see your point @raleighnut about the two seperite battery packs i think that probably would be a better way. but i was wondering if i basically split all the wires coming from the throttle the PAS and the brake sensors and plugged the wires into the two speed controllers surly in theory at least it should work both wheels at the same rate as long as both the speed controllers and hub motors were the same . 
i know im probably missing something in my theory but it just seems like a great ides.


----------



## voyager (15 Sep 2015)

As I read the EAPC regulations its 250watt continuous rating and 15mph max - but how many have been prosecuted for an over watt / over speed EAPC to date ? 

The problem would be to match the wheels rotations as they will probably not be equal . This would cause the trike to veer / pull under power and the front wheels would need to be mounted in forks supported on both sides . I am not saying it can't be done but IMHO you are wasting your time 

regards emma.


----------

